# What watch are you wearing today that’s not a MK II ?



## Stev0

Recreating a thread I enjoy following on both the Doxa and Sinn forums. (Thanks OPs!).

We love MK II watches but what else do we wear in rotation? Do MK II wearers have similar tastes in other watches? Let’s find out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0

IWC Cousteau Divers today in a rainy London

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## MHe225

Photo was taken last week, but still have the Mark XVI on my wrist:


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## WatchCollector01

Took the Kingston off and strapped on Mickey to go split some fire wood then off to the gym.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Thieuster

Nivada Chronoking Aviator Sea Diver









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

This one all week:


----------



## WatchCollector01

Feeling a little blue today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

I've been wanting to post in this thread since it started, but my MKIIs have been dominating for awhile. Borrowing from a friend got me to switch it up.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Yup. I don't 'always' wear my MKII's.... ;-)

















One of my favorites..... Titanium Rules!

|>|>


----------



## spartan6




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## at2011

1953









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoris

16713 for the past couple of days


----------



## arquitron

Not wearing this one today... but I wish!








Ressence Type2


----------



## Thieuster

Friday afternoon.
The country in semi-lockdown. Hardly any soul on the street and in the park adjacent to my house.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'








Ω Railmaster 2503


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmc




----------



## TheMeasure

Nodus Singularity

Plastic is still on the crystal as I'm running my checks before I wear it. Couldn't resist snapping pics though.


----------



## Thieuster

Technically not a MKII: no watch at all for the last few days.

In a moment of foresight (for me rather rare), I'd bought a few gallons of paint to re-do the walls on the upper two floors of my house. It was on sale just after Christmas and I'd planned to tackle room-by-room this year. With one of the boys living on his own now, that would be a great time to start painting the rooms. But, being is semi-lockdown (not mandatory, but 99% of the people stay indoors) this is the perfect time to do the house all in one giant sweep!

I always manage to spill a lot of paint on my hands and forearms. A watch would drown in ivory-white paint...

Anyway, stay safe, stay healthy guys!

Menno


----------



## Ichiran

Went to an all Mk II rotation to get through a tough week at work, happy to come home and give them a break.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


>


Looks to be in incredibly good condition.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Looks to be in incredibly good condition.


Thanks! It actually has an even, honest patina but the bevels stayed nice and sharp - it's a pleasure on the wrist because it looks great, but I don't worry about daily wear as it doesn't look new. Got it with box and receipt and everything, I think from the original owner.

How is that Nodus wearing? And what's been your experience with them as a brand?

SRP777 today and yesterday, feels like it's going to be Seiko diver week...


----------



## TheDude

Poor thing needs a bath...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Popped the bezel off last night in anticipation of doing some light modding this weekend.


----------



## longstride




----------



## Foch

Precista Dreadnought GMT


----------



## Foch

Double Post


----------



## MrDagon007

A characterful Eterna from the 1980s (I think)


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## AllTheWayFromCA

Foch said:


> Precista Dreadnought GMT
> View attachment 15001645


Love it!


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> .. How is that Nodus wearing? And what's been your experience with them as a brand?
> ...


It's my first Nodus and I'm really enjoying it. The two owners, Wes and Cullen are prob some of the coolest guys in the microbrand space. I had the pleasure of meeting them a couple years ago at WindUp. They make a quality product, at a reasonable price and back up their work with first class service. My experience has been all positive.


----------



## TheMeasure

#fridaynightlume


----------



## Paul Ramon

Wearing my dirty Arnie


----------



## Ichiran

Still sorting out the insert...


----------



## MHe225

There's a flurry of Seiko's being worn lately; same here. It's a smaller, yet sturdy watch, that fits easily under my (motorcycle riding) leathers.









Apologies for recycling an old(er) photo. And for the dirt .... this one has to endure quite a bit of abuse .....









Another old photo (August 31, 2017) - spent a week mudding out houses after Hurricane Harvey. It was the rainfall that caused the biggest problems in the Houston are: >42 inches in less than 24 hours.


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

MHe225 said:


> There's a flurry of Seiko's being worn lately;


Let's keep the flurry going!


----------



## TheMeasure

And another..


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It's True....









I don't _'Always'_ wear a watch from MKII....









Dagaz!

Hoping All is Well for _*'All of You'*_

|>|>


----------



## longstride

BTW what strap is that?



MHe225 said:


> There's a flurry of Seiko's being worn lately; same here. It's a smaller, yet sturdy watch, that fits easily under my (motorcycle riding) leathers.
> 
> View attachment 15006197
> 
> 
> Apologies for recycling an old(er) photo. And for the dirt .... this one has to endure quite a bit of abuse .....
> 
> View attachment 15006233
> 
> 
> Another old photo (August 31, 2017) - spent a week mudding out houses after Hurricane Harvey. It was the rainfall that caused the biggest problems in the Houston are: >42 inches in less than 24 hours.


----------



## longstride

Hmmm.....Breakfast with my good old 5513.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Neily_San

An X-33 Gen 2. Definitely the "less loved" Speedmaster.

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arthur

Probably total sacrilege, but I have been wearing this Apple Watch 5 about 99% of the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Nomos for Timeless NBCF edition on natostrapco.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(from Yesterday)

;-) Does a Gen 1 get 'even less respect...'?









:-!

|>|>


----------



## MHe225

longstride said:


> BTW what strap is that?


Purchased this "military Seiko" as it was called, back in 2010. And this is the strap that was fitted. Sorry, that's all the information I have.

Different watch today, also non MKII, from another micro (although bigger than MKII) brand: 2007 Stowa FOLE


----------



## longstride

MHe225 said:


> Purchased this "military Seiko" as it was called, back in 2010. And this is the strap that was fitted. Sorry, that's all the information I have.
> 
> Different watch today, also non MKII, from another micro (although bigger than MKII) brand: 2007 Stowa FOLE
> 
> View attachment 15022587


Stowa are certainly a favorite, good choice.


----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15022211


Nice one Paul Ramon.


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B on a favorite vintage leather strap - just the business!


----------



## Neily_San

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> (from Yesterday)
> 
> ;-) Does a Gen 1 get 'even less respect...'?
> 
> View attachment 15022331
> 
> 
> :-!
> 
> |>|>


Great watch. I LOVE the X-33. I prefer the radial display of the Gen 1 and Gen 2 to the horizontal display of the Skywalker.

Enjoy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Neily_San said:


> Great watch. I LOVE the X-33. I prefer the radial display of the Gen 1 and Gen 2 to the horizontal display of the Skywalker. Enjoy !




--- And You As Well ---

Agreed on all points. :-!

Enjoy yours, And wear it in good health! 

|>|>

:think: _(And Meanwhile....)_

Here is another beauty from 'the Collection'......









:think: _(I need to get this one out more often.....)_

Peace to All.

;-)


----------



## panzerr

BB58!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## longstride




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Paul Ramon

Going digital today with the Mil-X


----------



## Ichiran

Bezel insert finally arrived!


----------



## Josie16




----------



## longstride




----------



## WatchCollector01

Lots of hate for this brand but I'm still a fan 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS




----------



## jacobo

Grand Seiko SBGN083








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur




----------



## WatchCollector01

jacobo said:


> Grand Seiko SBGN083
> View attachment 15042191
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful champagne dial!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## STEELINOX

Herya go !


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Jtragic




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Arthur

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15062371


What Marathon is this? Is the cyclops standard to this model?
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Arthur said:


> What Marathon is this? Is the cyclops standard to this model?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a SAR from 2006, the last year Marathon produced them. The cyclops was standard on the model.


----------



## Ichiran

New acquisition


----------



## Paul Ramon

Ichiran said:


> New acquisition


Congrats, looks great!


----------



## Ichiran

Paul Ramon said:


> Congrats, looks great!


Thank you! This is an intense watch, I'm still getting a feel for it!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

New pickup...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

It's going to be this for a while, now enjoying it on a DAL1BP. I won't overdo it with photos here, but I thought this was a nice one:


----------



## Ichiran

michael_m said:


>


Congratulations! You really captured the awesome matte dial in this shot.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

My MKii Key West has completely changed my mind on wearing bracelets as I've been a leather/rubber guy. But after wearing that great rivet bracelet on the KW I've been putting bracelets on everything I can.

Here is my latest acquisition that I picked up last week from a buddy.

Needs no introduction lol


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

My 103 on the same type of Tropic 'Sport' as above.


----------



## TheMeasure

Both of these look killer on those Tropics! Love seeing what gets your MKII off the wrist.



michael_m said:


>





longstride said:


> View attachment 15085327
> 
> 
> My 103 on the same type of Tropic 'Sport' as above.


----------



## gr8sw

EZM2


----------



## gr8sw

TheMeasure said:


> Both of these look killer on those Tropics! Love seeing what gets your MKII off the wrist.


a couple I like on Tropic Sport


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And Now....for something *Completely Different* ;-)









Whats not to like? Drilled Lugs, DLC Bronze, Dual Crowns, Internal rotating bezel, 200M WR....









...and Erica's Original strap.....My _Cobra de Calibre 3_

:think: (Variety is the _'Spice of Life'_....)

|>|>


----------



## longstride

CWC RN Diver.


----------



## JFingers

Nomos Zurich LE Amsterdam for Ace Jewelers, one of 25, on a Staib Mesh.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## WatchCollector01

I took this out to list it for sale and make some room in the watch box and it ended up on my wrist instead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

An all-steel G-Shock GMW-B5000










Enjoy those watches MKII and others. 
:-D
NeilySan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeff91

Just a Sinn 857


----------



## longstride

I'm Sinn-ing too....!









EZM3 on Sinn rubber.


----------



## Josie16

Baltic Diver


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Richv33

My Tag Aquagraph today.


----------



## Paul Ramon

82 Arnie


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Arctic Diver.


----------



## Jackster

Being a Sub-Homage nut, I love my Davosa Ternos But I am very pleased to announce that I have a MKll Nassau currently on its way to me in Australia from a fellow forum member and I am excited to be wearing it shortly. A beautiful homage to an iconic sub and as I understand it very well built, can't wait!

Arghh! Disappointed I can't post pics as my post count is too low, how many posts before I can interact? I normally reside elsewhere but am keen to join in the fun here!


----------



## Jackster

Being a Sub-Homage nut, I love my Davosa Ternos But I am very pleased to announce that I have a MKll Nassau currently on its way to me in Australia from a fellow forum member and I am excited to be wearing it shortly. A beautiful homage to an iconic sub and as I understand it very well built, can't wait!

Arghh! Disappointed I can't post pics as my post count is too low, how many posts before I can interact? I normally reside elsewhere but am keen to join in the fun here!


----------



## Ichiran

Issued CWC RN quartz/tritium diver from the 90s








I've been thinking about picking up a modern quartz/luminova version of this with the matte case but am worried that the blasted finish blurs out the sharp facets on the lugs - if any of you has experience with a matte cased CWC diver, what are thoughts about this?


----------



## MHe225

Both yesterday and today, I needed a small watch that fits comfortably under (the sleeve of) my motorcycle leathers, so ......


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today's a Seiko....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Ichiran said:


> Issued CWC RN quartz/tritium diver from the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about picking up a modern quartz/luminova version of this with the matte case but am worried that the blasted finish blurs out the sharp facets on the lugs - if any of you has experience with a matte cased CWC diver, what are thoughts about this?


I've had both cases, a polished issued 96 like yours and the last piece of the earlier matte run ending in 2012. I think they both look great. The matte finish had a bit more toolwatch look to it in my opinion. The lume color never could compare to the warm tritium of the 96 model though. Here's a pic of the matte finish from 2012. I sold this one a while back.









Here's the polished case 96 with my favorite aged tritium lume, unfortunately I sold this one also.


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold




----------



## Paul Ramon

Grab n go


----------



## longstride

Matte CWC diver.....


----------



## MHe225

Another Doxa on this page .... there is nothing subtle about the SUB 600T-Graph, which is the bulkiest piece in my collection.


----------



## longstride




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Doulos Christos

U2-T DC comics’ color scheme? :roll:


----------



## TheMeasure

Just got this in.. it's a collab between Sangin & Triple Aught Design.


----------



## longstride

SBBN007


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## MHe225




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## longstride

5513.


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

5513. A Favorite!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MichaelDunford

A Raven Solitude. A rare break recently from my Cruxible-Hellion.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic

Homegrown Horology with my Kingston homage.


----------



## TheMeasure

I love it!!



Jtragic said:


>


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Really enjoying this solar powered Merlin from Sangin & TAD.


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Swapped from right to left after I got home from work


----------



## Neily_San

OneWayInstall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standard issue to NASA divers.

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo!!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## tfost

Recent gift-really loving the lightness, thinness, smallness. Still has 100m wr with hand wound movement! Strong little thing.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## longstride

_Smith's PRS-29B....(the one in the middle).








_


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> Issued CWC RN quartz/tritium diver from the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about picking up a modern quartz/luminova version of this with the matte case but am worried that the blasted finish blurs out the sharp facets on the lugs - if any of you has experience with a matte cased CWC diver, what are thoughts about this?


_Actually *Ichiran* I think you will quite like the Matte case on the CWC - had mine since 2014 and it's definately a keeper, the bead blast finish is done in the 'high shine' finish, which is blasting with very fine beads so it preserves the case lines nicely...








_


----------



## longstride

_So *Ichiran* that's an RAF/FAA Pulsar Chrono? _


----------



## Ichiran

longstride said:


> _So *Ichiran* that's an RAF/FAA Pulsar Chrono? _


Yes! Mine was issued in 2005. I can't praise this watch highly enough. The harmony of the dial design and the classic case design make it a pleasure to wear. And the size (39mm wide, 48mm long, 11mm thick, 20mm between the lugs) is ideal. My wrist is a bit on the larger side, but the big pushers give it a lot of presence. Although the Seiko gen 1 and gen 2 RAF chronographs are more sought after, they are too small for me to feel happy wearing, personally.

I would recommend this watch to anyone here except those who have a bias against quartz watches. The movement is a quirky one in that it can can measure increments of 1/10th of a second (fun to watch), but all of the chrono functions are in the subdials - which means the central seconds hand is the running seconds hand. I would love to understand why Seiko designed the movement this way.

Most other watches of mine have risen and fallen in favor with me, but this is among the most consistently satisfying watches I've ever owned. How much I enjoy it has made me consider chasing a 90s IWC fliegerchronograph (e.g. the 3706) - but personally I don't have anything against quartz watches, and so the thinner case profile and no-fuss reliability made possible by the movement, combined with my love of Seiko and the military-issued provenance (circle L!) have always kept my motivation to pony up the money for the IWC at a minimum.


----------



## longstride

Sinn EZM3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> Yes! Mine was issued in 2005. I can't praise this watch highly enough. The harmony of the dial design and the classic case design make it a pleasure to wear. And the size (39mm wide, 48mm long, 11mm thick, 20mm between the lugs) is ideal. My wrist is a bit on the larger side, but the big pushers give it a lot of presence. Although the Seiko gen 1 and gen 2 RAF chronographs are more sought after, they are too small for me to feel happy wearing, personally.
> 
> I would recommend this watch to anyone here except those who have a bias against quartz watches. The movement is a quirky one in that it can can measure increments of 1/10th of a second (fun to watch), but all of the chrono functions are in the subdials - which means the central seconds hand is the running seconds hand. I would love to understand why Seiko designed the movement this way.
> 
> Most other watches of mine have risen and fallen in favor with me, but this is among the most consistently satisfying watches I've ever owned. How much I enjoy it has made me consider chasing a 90s IWC fliegerchronograph (e.g. the 3706) - but personally I don't have anything against quartz watches, and so the thinner case profile and no-fuss reliability made possible by the movement, combined with my love of Seiko and the military-issued provenance (circle L!) have always kept my motivation to pony up the money for the IWC at a minimum.


I definitely think I need to track one down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today's Seiko SBDC063!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16

BB 58


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## bbrovold

MKII Hawkinge is on the shelf today and a Nomos Club is on my wrist.


----------



## longstride

Poljot 3133.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Christiaan van der Klaauw Ariadne








I just realize that the month is off ....... goofed up when I had to advance the date (June does not have 31 days). Ah well, was going to swap this weekend anyway.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat

Seiko SBGX093


----------



## Birddog1

17390


----------



## TheMeasure

Borrowing this Scurfa MS19 from a buddy.


----------



## horrij1

When I am not wearing my MKII, I am wearing my 214270 (the MKI version)


----------



## longstride

Seiko 6105.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog

I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my new to me Sinn 903 St.


----------



## othertbone

Daytona


----------



## Neily_San

Not just any G-Shock square .... a full titanium !









Enjoy !!
Neily San

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gprog

Yet another chronograph keeping me from my Project 300


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Birddog1

Cayman


----------



## Gprog




----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## MHe225

This thread needs some color - been wearing this one all week (following last week's Hawking, but that photo ended up in the other thread )


----------



## brianmazanec

New doxa









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

brianmazanec said:


> New Doxa


Nice addition; no Caribbean in my collection.
Happy to see it's a (trusted) 300T and not the unlimited previously limited SUB300

For those who think I'm speaking in riddles and think they know drama (here), get a six pack, a bucket of popcorn and check this thread out: New Doxa on the way?


----------



## bombaywalla

Christopher Ward Elite 1000


----------



## cybercat

Railmaster 2503


----------



## Gprog

Happy Friday all.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## JFingers

Not a bad Monday at all, if I do say so...
Nomos Club Campus Timeless for NBCF at South Padre Island.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## longstride

EZM3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

My wife's 34 mm Fortis Flieger ('98) hasn't seen daylight in almost 3 years. Came out of hibernation just fine and is keeping excellent time still. 
Crown is not standard, unfortunately. 
I'm not a fan of Nato strap, but this is how she wore her watch last, so that's how I will wear it.


----------



## longstride

Well it was Kobold weather in Colorado....



















12 hour later, the next morning....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Well it was Kobold weather in Colorado....
> View attachment 15429777
> 
> 
> 12 hour later, the next morning....
> 
> View attachment 15429780


Very cool, you can almost get all 4 seasons in a day here. Where did you go hiking/camping?


----------



## MHe225

The "sibling" to the Flieger shown a few posts -and days- back, my '98 Fortis Flieger Professional (PVD)


----------



## longstride

TheMeasure said:


> Very cool, you can almost get all 4 seasons in a day here. Where did you go hiking/camping?


Just outside of Telluride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

longstride said:


> Well it was Kobold weather in Colorado....
> 
> View attachment 15429763
> 
> 
> View attachment 15429777
> 
> 
> 12 hour later, the next morning....
> 
> View attachment 15429780
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really nice. 
i simply cannot imagine this right now as we are sweating bullets w/ the high humidity here on the East Coast.....
snow? wearing a jacket? --> very foreign right now....


----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## Gprog




----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## longstride

Newmark - 6BB.


----------



## nitron135

Gprog said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> View attachment 15409532


Whoa, is this a factory setup or aftermarket?


----------



## Gprog

nitron135 said:


> Whoa, is this a factory setup or aftermarket?


It's legit, not aftermarket. Great info can be found here.


----------



## Gprog

Coincidentally, the Tudor is what I'm wearing once again today.


----------



## sunster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

Omega 300 and a Boston Terrier, like clockwork everyday!


----------



## siess

This one


----------



## cybercat




----------



## sunster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Smith's PRS-29B.


----------



## Ichiran

Folks of all ages love the Tuna.


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

CWC G-10 'Fatboy'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

today it'a nother homage


----------



## WatchCollector01

bombaywalla said:


> today it'a nother homage
> 
> View attachment 15502940


Looks great! Makes me a little upset that I didn't pull the trigger when I got the email about these. I think I'm going to need to find time to put my vantage on jubilee this wkend cause I'm loving that combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

WatchCollector01 said:


> Looks great! Makes me a little upset that I didn't pull the trigger when I got the email about these. I think I'm going to need to find time to put my vantage on jubilee this wkend cause I'm loving that combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if it makes you feel any better, I slept too. Then suddenly woke up as if I was hit in the head! Called Carlos & he pointed me to his dealer in South Korea & he had 1 left!! Can you believe it?
I was on that website last week & he does have a few pieces. Check it out & see if you like one...
I'm not a fan of a jubilee but that's what the watch came with & im trying to let it grow on me. It compliments this one quite well...


----------



## TheMeasure

SKX7


----------



## oca_9i

I am wearing a Smith Explorer


----------



## bombaywalla

GS SBGN003 GMT........


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby L40 with MKII hat.


----------



## longstride

My NOS 1968 O&W Caribbean...


----------



## heebs

longstride said:


> My NOS 1968 O&W Caribbean...
> 
> View attachment 15520634


Stunning! Best thing I've seen in awhile!!


----------



## Ichiran

Tuna again


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 15526835
> 
> Tuna again


SBBN015 - ?


----------



## bombaywalla

A Speedy Halloween, guys!!


----------



## Ichiran

longstride said:


> SBBN015 - ?


It's a 7549-7010 (PYF028) from November of 1980! This is the JDM version, the international version had SQ on the dial and was designated S60585.


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> It's a 7549-7010 (PYF028) from November of 1980! This is the JDM version, the international version had SQ on the dial and was designated S60585.
> View attachment 15527254


I stand corrected! It looks like a beauty! 
My 007 says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno

Who would do such a thing? To not wear MKII. Blasphemy!!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## longstride

6306 - I'm a blasphemer for sure!


----------



## longstride




----------



## TheMeasure

In honor of the service and sacrifice of all our veterans... thank you!


----------



## longstride

Farewell Caribbean - I will miss you.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Dean_Clevername

At the risk of blasphemy here... On this wrist this afternoon is the new Benrus' new Type I. My Paradive has been a great partner on some adventures... but the larger proportions always bothered me. This might permanently displace it. Size/proportion are noticeably better for me, feels like the original on wrist. But it should I guess.


----------



## CaptTed

Dean_Clevername said:


> At the risk of blasphemy here... On this wrist this afternoon is the new Benrus' new Type I. My Paradive has a great partner on some adventures... but the larger proportions always bothered me. This might permanently displace it. Size/proportion are noticeably better for me, feels like the original on wrist. But it should I guess.
> 
> View attachment 15547193


Looks really sharp, congrats. Could you by chance do a side by side photo w/ MKii? And how did you get it so fast, I thought it was released just this week?! Cheers.


----------



## longstride

Dean_Clevername said:


> At the risk of blasphemy here... On this wrist this afternoon is the new Benrus' new Type I. My Paradive has a great partner on some adventures... but the larger proportions always bothered me. This might permanently displace it. Size/proportion are noticeably better for me, feels like the original on wrist. But it should I guess.
> 
> View attachment 15547193


Congrats! ....some shots would be great and if you could write a comparo between the Paradive and the Benrus that would be so cool!


----------



## Dean_Clevername

CaptTed said:


> Looks really sharp, congrats. Could you by chance do a side by side photo w/ MKii? And how did you get it so fast, I thought it was released just this week?! Cheers.


For sure! Here are a few comparison shots. Small dimension changes but a huge difference in wearbility for me personally. If my Paradive was this size I probably would never have kept my eye out for quality alternatives (or new originals). Both wear smaller than their on-paper dimensions, just taken to a new level with the reissue. For comparison, my daily has been a 2531.80 seamaster which is 41mm and 13mm thick and this wears smaller than that (when both are on a strap). I am surprised how the photos of crown-side view make them look fairly similar, in person this is the most significantly different looking angle. Quality feels just as good as the Paradive or better (hard to make a bead blasted case seem THAT much better no matter how much the price changes). Bezel is non-ratcheting bidirectional so tough to compare from that perspective. My Paradive took an adjustment and then a repair to get the bezel feeling right. Reissue feels tight and smooth, but my bidirectional reference points are all vintage divers that aren't perfect anymore. I hope the AR coating is on the inside of the crystal, time will tell. I put a scratch in my Paradive's AR within the first few weeks because it seems to be on the outside. That or I actually scratched the sapphire. I prefer (LOVE) the look of the Paradive's flat aluminum bezel insert, but shiny is more faithful to the original design.

I ordered Thursday and it landed on my doorstep Friday afternoon, despite only selecting the slow/free shipping. Was my first time ever ordering through Hodinkee and it seems they have their order fulfillment processes really nailed down.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## bombaywalla

Dean_Clevername said:


> For sure! Here are a few comparison shots. Small dimension changes but a huge difference in wearbility for me personally. If my Paradive was this size I probably would never have kept my eye out for quality alternatives (or new originals). Both wear smaller than their on-paper dimensions, just taken to a new level with the reissue. For comparison, my daily has been a 2531.80 seamaster which is 41mm and 13mm thick and this wears smaller than that (when both are on a strap). I am surprised how the photos of crown-side view make them look fairly similar, in person this is the most significantly different looking angle. Quality feels just as good as the Paradive or better (hard to make a bead blasted case seem THAT much better no matter how much the price changes). Bezel is non-ratcheting bidirectional so tough to compare from that perspective. My Paradive took an adjustment and then a repair to get the bezel feeling right. Reissue feels tight and smooth, but my bidirectional reference points are all vintage divers that aren't perfect anymore. I hope the AR coating is on the inside of the crystal, time will tell. I put a scratch in my Paradive's AR within the first few weeks because it seems to be on the outside. That or I actually scratched the sapphire. I prefer (LOVE) the look of the Paradive's flat aluminum bezel insert, but shiny is more faithful to the original design.
> 
> I ordered Thursday and it landed on my doorstep Friday afternoon, despite only selecting the slow/free shipping. Was my first time ever ordering through Hodinkee and it seems they have their order fulfillment processes really nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 15548440
> View attachment 15548441
> View attachment 15548442
> View attachment 15548443
> View attachment 15548444


🙏🙏🙏🙏 Thanks very much for your post & photos. Really what I was looking for & could not find much on the internet re. the re-issue (except for the marketing crap on Hodinkee). I was looking for accuracy of the ETA 2681 but could not find anything. I found general info about this movement - dimensions, rate, power reserve, etc --- stuff of tertiary interest only.

I was gunning for the Mk2 but your photos have shown, w/o a shade of doubt, that the Mk2 is quite a bit bigger. This was mentioned in the tz.uk.co forum but none of the members gave actual dimensions or photos like you have.
I think i will remove myself from the "notify me" list for the Para gen 3. the watch is too big.

I'm struggling with the re-issue price - $1700 + tax. 2X the Mk2. But this is my problem to sort out........
Would it be asking too much to post your impresssions of accuracy? perhaps you have a timegrapher? Thanks.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Dean_Clevername said:


> For sure! Here are a few comparison shots.


Really appreciate the comparison shots. The proportions and size of the Benrus look really nice. It seems like it's a sweet spot.. slightly larger than the Blackwater and a little smaller than the Paradive. Enjoy it!


----------



## CaptTed

Dean_Clevername said:


> For sure! Here are a few comparison shots. Small dimension changes but a huge difference in wearbility for me personally. If my Paradive was this size I probably would never have kept my eye out for quality alternatives (or new originals). Both wear smaller than their on-paper dimensions, just taken to a new level with the reissue. For comparison, my daily has been a 2531.80 seamaster which is 41mm and 13mm thick and this wears smaller than that (when both are on a strap). I am surprised how the photos of crown-side view make them look fairly similar, in person this is the most significantly different looking angle. Quality feels just as good as the Paradive or better (hard to make a bead blasted case seem THAT much better no matter how much the price changes). Bezel is non-ratcheting bidirectional so tough to compare from that perspective. My Paradive took an adjustment and then a repair to get the bezel feeling right. Reissue feels tight and smooth, but my bidirectional reference points are all vintage divers that aren't perfect anymore. I hope the AR coating is on the inside of the crystal, time will tell. I put a scratch in my Paradive's AR within the first few weeks because it seems to be on the outside. That or I actually scratched the sapphire. I prefer (LOVE) the look of the Paradive's flat aluminum bezel insert, but shiny is more faithful to the original design.
> 
> I ordered Thursday and it landed on my doorstep Friday afternoon, despite only selecting the slow/free shipping. Was my first time ever ordering through Hodinkee and it seems they have their order fulfillment processes really nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 15548440
> View attachment 15548441
> View attachment 15548442
> View attachment 15548443
> View attachment 15548444


Thank you, much appreciated. Interesting to see the size differences, which appears significant. I'm familiar with the 2531.80, so I can get a sense of what you mean about its size. Again, thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## Ichiran

Dean_Clevername said:


> For sure! Here are a few comparison shots.


Thanks so much for these photos - really interesting! One question, are the hour markers printed or applied? I could tell from the Hodinkee Shop photos.


----------



## longstride

My MKII's lume - I ordered the acrylic bezel insert (like the original Benrus) which is fully lumed - does the Benrus have a lumed bezel?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername

bombaywalla said:


> Would it be asking too much to post your impresssions of accuracy? perhaps you have a timegrapher?


I don't have a timegrapher, my personal interest in accuracy is more along the lines of real-world time gain/loss after wearing for a week or weekend and see how far it has drifted from atomic clock. This morning it looks to be somewhere between 2-3 sec fast after setting it Friday afternoon and wearing it all weekend. Seems to be regulated nicely, or at least positional gains/losses are canceling each other out over time. Sorry for my thread hijack everyone!


----------



## MrDagon007

Received this today, and put it on after wearing my Paradive 3 for almost 2 weeks. A black friday promotion on the Yema site. Quite a characterful, enjoyable design that I think will please fellow MKII aficionados. 39mm yet not too small on my salami arm as it is mainly dial. Engraved at the back with the logo of the French space agency.

Watch was designed for use in their zero-G parabolic flights, more info on the product page:









Yema Spacegraf ZERO-G


The YEMA SPACEGRAF ZERO-G is a watch especially designed for zero g flights.




en.yema.com





It has indications of 0, 1, and 2 g in white and red on the minute track. From 22 to 44 seconds the minute track is in red, this is the zero-g part of the parabolic flight.

It is a meca quartz chrono but it barely looks like a chrono.


----------



## Neily_San

Seiko Black Monster -










I believe this was the first automatic I bought and sparked a fire that lead to 8 MKIIs :-D

Have a great Friday
Neily San

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

This one!


----------



## longstride

Afternoon change up.


----------



## longstride

Today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

longstride said:


> This one!


Eddie P talked for several years about reissuing the Lady Speedbird and I would ask about it on and off - the Baby Speedbird doesn't cut it in my book. 
All of that is a moot point now anyway.
And I'm still not sure about the Baby Dreadnaught - I managed to land one, but am not sure I'm going to keep it.

On to the theme of this thread - a non MKII with a long name, International Watch Company's Vintage Collection Ingenieur Laureus Edition


----------



## Ichiran

Tuna on a DAL1BP today


----------



## TheMeasure

A buddy let me borrow his funky cool SEIKO UFO.. not currently on the wrist but dug this photo out of the archives and thought others would appreciate it.


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 15562718
> Tuna on a DAL1BP today


I like the 300m tunas on the DAL1BP much better than the Z22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Today it's the "other" Moon watch.....


----------



## longstride

My 300M Tuna on a DAL1BP strap...



















Seiko SBBN007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

longstride said:


> My 300M Tuna on a DAL1BP strap...


Looking sharp!

I haven't tried a flat vent Z22, can you elaborate on why you prefer the DAL1BP?


----------



## bombaywalla

today it's a new-to-me Benrus Typ2 Beams (JDM) reissue


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> Looking sharp!
> 
> I haven't tried a flat vent Z22, can you elaborate on why you prefer the DAL1BP?


To me the DAL1BP it a damned good factory re-pro of the GL831, these straps lie flatter and as a result are so much cleaner than the newer 'wavier' Z-22's that were originally fitted to my SBBN007.










(The wavy Z-22, photo from web)

It could be argued that the Z-22's are functionally a better dive strap but for general wear the GL831 and the factory replacement DAL1BP win hands down.

I have a Chinese made Seiko strap that is advertised as a Z-22 but it is really a GL831/DAL1BP - call me a snob but I prefer the Japanese DAL1BP it is more flexible has slightly larger buckle pin holes and has a slightly better surface finish (I'm sure it's a different compound).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

longstride said:


> I have a Chinese made Seiko strap that is advertised as a Z-22 but it is really a GL831/DAL1BP - call me a snob but I prefer the Japanese DAL1BP it is more flexible has slightly larger buckle pin holes and has a slightly better surface finish (I'm sure it's a different compound).


I completely agree that the surface finish on the DAL1BP is excellent. It makes it a pleasure to wear and it's not something I was able to appreciate before I had one in person. Thanks for the reply!

Pulsar today:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## longstride

6306-7001.


----------



## longstride

EZM1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Looking like some significant changes to my collection will be coming up on the horizon. So I'm pondering the state of things and pulled this 7A28 from off the bench to contemplate how it fits in...


----------



## longstride

Speedbird on a Rios1931 strap - a solid combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MrDagon007

Well, shock and horror, I got this for xmas. Incredibly comfy strap. This is how I set the dial for some vigorous outdoor walking I try to do daily.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog

I thought this would be too similar to my MKII Project 300m but it's different enough that both will be sticking around


----------



## MHe225




----------



## spartan6

CWC Diver day/date quartz. Modified with a bead blast finish and double dome sapphire blue AR crystal. A good go to tool watch.


----------



## cybercat

36mm Everest -



















Hope Sir Edmund & Norgay would approve of the newer 1960/70's SMITHS logo used; it's the same as on the instruments in my old 2nd-hand first car, and the gliders & De Havilland _'Chipmunk'_ planes that I learned to fly on in my teens as an air cadet. Brings back memories every time I see it...


----------



## Darwin

cybercat said:


> 36mm Everest -
> 
> View attachment 15642772
> 
> 
> View attachment 15642775
> 
> 
> Hope Sir Edmund & Norgay would approve of the newer 1960/70's SMITHS logo used; it's the same as on the instruments in my old 2nd-hand first car, and the gliders & De Havilland _'Chipmunk'_ planes that I learned to fly on in my teens as an air cadet. Brings back memories every time I see it...


Great minds think alike! I too am wearing a 36mm Everest today:


----------



## Semper Jeep

Taking a break from the MKII today:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MHe225




----------



## mtbmike

Snagged this on sale a couple weeks ago. Good value high quality and comfortable like my Kingston.


----------



## TheMeasure

More Ramblin'


----------



## eldasher

Still loving this Squale GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Took photo a few days ago, but am still wearing my Mark XVI


----------



## eldasher

MHe225 said:


> Took photo a few days ago, but am still wearing my Mark XVI
> View attachment 15670223


Very clean dial design. Just crisp. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Memorybabe62

Timefactors' Smiths Everest


----------



## at2011

This for today, Type I reissue.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Picture me ramblin'


----------



## rtl

No radiobino today 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15676958


Gprog,

Great watch ! It is a hefty chunk of first-class Fricker steel. I was sad to see that Fricker closed down recently. By the way, I also have the Voyager GMT :-D

Enjoy !
NeilySan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

Another Doxa .......


----------



## PennyTheDog

Seiko SKX mod


----------



## eldasher

rtl said:


> No radiobino today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That's good looking Squale. Looks sharp on the bond nato. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

And yet another one ......


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I have a 'thing' for _titanium_.... 










Yep. I don't _always_ wear MKII's ....

Best....


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## longstride

Sinn EZM1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

This one's not been worn for a while, but semi-dressy events both Friday and Saturday for a change & was wearing from Friday until after lunch today ...


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## longstride

Zeno Watch Basel 'ZEX'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## longstride

CWC G-10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control Date. 
Time flies ... - it'll be 5 years old tomorrow!


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

A brace of Seikos ...


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

brianmazanec said:


> U50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Erika?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

reluctantsnowman said:


> Erika?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

A well worn, well loved Seiko SARB033 (the date is mid-switch)


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Neily_San

A Seiko SBDX017 Marinemaster 300, considered by purists to be the last true Marinemaster 300. I was very grateful to have picked this up on the WuS Sales Corner.










This watch needs to be seen in the flesh to appreciate how truly amazing it is. Apart from finding one of Bill's original ( was it 9 or 10 ? ) Tornek Rayville re-issues this a Grail watch for me.

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## dgscott70

RGM/EOT Model 22









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## at2011

Steinhart 5513 Sub (mersible) 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Recent addition and one of my 2 most expensive watches - a tegimented Sinn U50.
Pleasant, wearable, crisp. Good companion to my MKIIs.


----------



## brianmazanec

MrDagon007 said:


> Recent addition and one of my 2 most expensive watches - a tegimented Sinn U50.
> Pleasant, wearable, crisp. Good companion to my MKIIs.


Yep, I love mine. Wish it was fully tegmented. But got tegmented rubber clasp.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Hockey puck


----------



## *2112

My old guy - GShock DW5200


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## cybercat

Last Monday...


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

TheDude said:


>


Great watch !

I sometimes wish I had bought the titanium version ...










My full steel EcoZilla is a favourite of mine, but man is it heavy on the wrist !

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## TheDude

Neily_San said:


> Great watch !
> 
> I sometimes wish I had bought the titanium version ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full steel EcoZilla is a favourite of mine, but man is it heavy on the wrist !
> 
> :-D
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Yeah, funny story. I ordered the stainless steel version, unboxed it and sent it back. Don't quite know why but I knew immediately to order the titanium.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## longstride

Fortis 595 10-46.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Darwin

BSH dialed Tiger Concepts 5513. Gilty goodness on a dreary Friday morning.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MadMex

Loki anyone? 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat




----------



## MrDagon007

Good complement to my MKIIs


----------



## spartan6

Trying out the new Seiko Prospex solar Diver on rubber NATO. MKII is still the daily wear, this works as the 
"Beater" for the gym and water sports.


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## Josie16




----------



## JFingers

World Timer Wednesday!
Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## cybercat




----------



## eldasher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Seiko 6105 on waffle strap.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well....It has finally happened. I have been bit by the 'Chronograph Bug'....Bad. 

So, I had been drawn to and looking at (off and on) the 1998-99 Omega Dynamic Chronograph, and finally found one that seemed to have the particular specifics that I was looking for, and although the price was a tad high, I hit the 'Buy it Now' button and it arrived in early April.










One of the things I really like about the Dynamic is that bracelet, so I wanted to be sure that if the watch included the bracelet, that the bracelet would be long enough for me to actually wear comfortably. (You see the watch here on Erica's strap because, although the bracelet was described as 'complete and full' it was about four links too short. ) 

So then, after close examination, I found that the portion of the bracelet that was provided was badly worn. This typically seems to occur when the bracelet is sized too tight and the pins and tubes (in Omega's bracelets of that vintage) are worn to the point that the tubes have 'ovaled-out' holes and the pins are worn and maybe even bent a bit. So, off I go to find additional links and replacement pins and tubes. I found some replacement tubes at O Frei and Sons, and a seller in UK had 'pin and tube' sets, at an ungodly price (Genuine Omega parts don't come cheap, provided you can find them). I located additional spare links and received those.... But... after I had initially received the watch, I had noticed that crown engagement was less than a full thread. Perusal of the paperwork from the last trip to the Omega Boutique showed (on the service receipt) that the crown was stripped, but apparantly, the repair recommended by the Boutique was never actually done.

So now the crown seems 'completely thread-less', and won't even screw down.

Off the watch goes to Nesbit's Fine Watch Service in Seattle (those folks are *The Best* and I recommend them without reservation!). It turns out that Omega High Command at some point decided to 'upgrade' the movement and Nesbit's recommends sending the watch to Omega Service center in New Jersey - so off it goes. I am prepared for a a potential $850 bill for a service and overhaul. Then....surprise....Omega repairs the watch under warranty, replacing the crown, gaskets, times the watch and pressure tests and returns, and the only cost to me was for shipping and postage! (Yay!!)   










Meanwhile, years ago, (I think it may have even been on this forum somewhere) someone posted pictures of a mythical "Type RE" two-register Chronograph. Probably in a thread where our forum-ers were pontificating on what MKII should build next.

(Edit: Added the link - What will be the next "project" watch?)

I read about it, finally figured out that it was a very limited homage release by T.a.c.t.i.c.o (of CREPAS) referencing a Blancpain aviation chronograph from the 1950's. Saw it, looked for it, plotted, schemed and followed on WatchRecon (off and on) and noticed that they never seemed to come up for sale... Then out of the blue (during a 'side-track' trip to WatchRecon) there it is..... 

And so, here it is.... 










and....On the wrist this morning... 










Hopefully, they effects of the 'Bug' will be in remission for awhile... ? .

So....My 'watch journey' continues.....Best to You All.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, not today, but several days ago.... (I don't '_always_' wear a MKII...) 










On the 'fine link bracelet' ....










What drew me to this particular watch is that it has an electro-plated dial. Deep bottomless glossy black. Similar to the process used on the gilt black _*Kingston*_ and _*Key West*_ dials (?) Another feature is that it is very thin-wearing. And it can track two time zones by virtue of the internal 12-hour rotating internal bezel (controlled by the additional crown at 10-o'clock)..... 

It was by reading this forum (and some others) that I learned so much about watches and the work and technology and processes that go into producing a thing such as this. It has been a good experience, satisfying my thirst for knowledge about these fine little machines.

Thanks to Bill, MKII and the crew for providing this space for all these years....it has meant a lot to me.

Carry on, gentle people.


----------



## Knoc

Sinn









Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well....It has finally happened. I have been bit by the 'Chronograph Bug'....Bad.
> 
> So, I had been drawn to and looking at (off and on) the 1998-99 Omega Dynamic Chronograph, and finally found one that seemed to have the particular specifics that I was looking for, and although the price was a tad high, I hit the 'Buy it Now' button and it arrived in early April.
> 
> View attachment 16014837
> 
> 
> One of the things I really like about the Dynamic is that bracelet, so I wanted to be sure that if the watch included the bracelet, that the bracelet would be long enough for me to actually wear comfortably. (You see the watch here on Erica's strap because, although the bracelet was described as 'complete and full' it was about four links too short. )
> 
> So then, after close examination, I found that the portion of the bracelet that was provided was badly worn. This typically seems to occur when the bracelet is sized too tight and the pins and tubes (in Omega's bracelets of that vintage) are worn to the point that the tubes have 'ovaled-out' holes and the pins are worn and maybe even bent a bit. So, off I go to find additional links and replacement pins and tubes. I found some replacement tubes at O Frei and Sons, and a seller in UK had 'pin and tube' sets, at an ungodly price (Genuine Omega parts don't come cheap, provided you can find them). I located additional spare links and received those.... But... after I had initially received the watch, I had noticed that crown engagement was less than a full thread. Perusal of the paperwork from the last trip to the Omega Boutique showed (on the service receipt) that the crown was stripped, but apparantly, the repair recommended by the Boutique was never actually done.
> 
> So now the crown seems 'completely thread-less', and won't even screw down.
> 
> Off the watch goes to Nesbit's Fine Watch Service in Seattle (those folks are *The Best* and I recommend them without reservation!). It turns out that Omega High Command at some point decided to 'upgrade' the movement and Nesbit's recommends sending the watch to Omega Service center in New Jersey - so off it goes. I am prepared for a a potential $850 bill for a service and overhaul. Then....surprise....Omega repairs the watch under warranty, replacing the crown, gaskets, times the watch and pressure tests and returns, and the only cost to me was for shipping and postage! (Yay!!)
> 
> View attachment 16014838
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, years ago, (I think it may have even been on this forum somewhere) someone posted pictures of a mythical "Type RE" two-register Chronograph. Probably in a thread where our forum-ers were pontificating on what MKII should build next.
> 
> (Edit: Added the link - What will be the next "project" watch?)
> 
> I read about it, finally figured out that it was a very limited homage release by T.a.c.t.i.c.o (of CREPAS) referencing a Blancpain aviation chronograph from the 1950's. Saw it, looked for it, plotted, schemed and followed on WatchRecon (off and on) and noticed that they never seemed to come up for sale... Then out of the blue (during a 'side-track' trip to WatchRecon) there it is.....
> 
> And so, here it is....
> 
> View attachment 16014839
> 
> 
> and....On the wrist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 16014840
> 
> 
> Hopefully, they effects of the 'Bug' will be in remission for awhile...  .
> 
> So....My 'watch journey' continues.....Best to You All.


Oh yeah! I remember that Type Re!!! If you ever get sick of it, I call dibs!

It looks fantastic, so wear it in good health and blue skies!

-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Knoc said:


> Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


Ugh, I reeeeeeally like the U50, but with a PDG3 and a TR on the way filling the niche of "adventure watch", I just can't fully justify it. Someday, maybe....

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Oh yeah! I remember that Type Re!!! If you ever get sick of it, I call dibs!
> 
> It looks fantastic, so wear it in good health and blue skies!
> 
> -only Jake


Well. Thanks Jake, but I have a 'prior agreement' with the original purchaser, who sold me the watch....So you'll have 'seconds dibs' on it after him (in the unlikely event I will need to sell it).

Be Well - Enjoy Your Time....


----------



## spartan6

pretty happy with the Tudor GMT to mix up the rotation.


----------



## eldasher

spartan6 said:


> View attachment 16053248
> 
> 
> pretty happy with the Tudor GMT to mix up the rotation.


Since I got mine I can't seem to go a day without it on my wrist. Wear it in good health. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devonian

Omega 2264 has been a solid non MKii choice. Especially when traveling timezones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Titanium Maratac









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

Not on the wrist yet as I'm saving it for a special milestone. But I really believe that one day, long after it's out of production, I can see MK-II making one inspired by this Tudor P-01. It's has the feel already of a boutique watchmaker.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Sized it at the store, and now it's in the safe until I get married next year! SBGY007. Freaking love it.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## cybercat




----------



## michael_m




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure

mad viking said:


> Love that topo back!


I feel the same, it’s a nice touch!


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

A small Bond tribute with a slice of orange for the release of No Time to Die.


----------



## TheMeasure

Quick wrist check


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat




----------



## MHe225

After wearing my MKII Project 300 date (with red numerals) for 3 weeks straight, I finally switched over to something else:


----------



## JFingers

Bremont U2 Squadron Edition at the US Men's National Team game against Mexico!

Blue skies, y'all, and go USA!
-only Jake


----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## cybercat

*'Pink Moon' *_( _...with apologies to Nick Drake_)~🎵.🎶_


----------



## MrDagon007

U50, quite perfect really. Very wearable slender and high in character.


----------



## cybercat

MrDagon007 said:


> U50, quite perfect really. Very wearable slender and high in character.


Excellent choice MrDagon007.!
I've been searching for a fully tegimented one for months, without any success so far .


----------



## iceman767

Breitling today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075

Bremont Today, but my TR-660 just showed up so about to do a change up!


----------



## MrDagon007

cybercat said:


> Excellent choice MrDagon007.!
> I've been searching for a fully tegimented one for months, without any success so far .


Bought mine from a local dealer who had reserved it for someone who had ordered it but then never showed up.


----------



## Neily_San

dcam1075 said:


> Bremont Today, but my TR-660 just showed up so about to do a change up!


Great looking watch.
Bremont’s newly opened factory is approx 5 miles from my home !
I keep meaning to enquire about factory tours. 

Enjoy !
Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

A 6306 from 1977.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## longstride

6306 on an Uncle Seiko 'Razor Wire' the perfect vintage diver bracelet.


----------



## eldasher

Been almost 6 months and still can’t seem to take it off.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## MrDagon007

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16305543


I love mine! 

Today I am wearing:


----------



## MHe225

MKII has done IWC homages, but not (to) this one:


----------



## eldasher

Tudor Black Bay GMT on custom blue suede strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

MM on the TR Nytex


----------



## MHe225

Another biggie ……


----------



## antitesis

Patriot


----------



## longstride

I









6309-7049.


----------



## TheMeasure

Got to borrow my friend’s OG 2-liner. Really a dope piece. Outside of the lightweight titanium, it wears a lot like the LRRP from what I remember.


----------



## reeder1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## dustytriumph

MrDagon007 said:


> I love mine!
> 
> Today I am wearing:


Very nice!


----------



## brianmazanec

Trident Elite 1000









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

SUN045 Kinetic GMT shrouded diver


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MrDagon007

Waiting for the Stingray. I have 3 mkiis (hawkinge, paradive, cruxible) and love them.
Even so the last month i have been enjoying my tudor gmt since I bought it. Lovely and characterful.


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## redhed18




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


>


I’ve grown to like these more than the 7548. The all-white hands are the key, but I also personally like the extra text at 6. Great patina on the bezel.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> I’ve grown to like these more than the 7548. The all-white hands are the key, but I also personally like the extra text at 6. Great patina on the bezel.


Thank you!

Yes, all that you listed is why I prefer the 7C43 over the 7548. Agree the all white hands look so good!


----------



## bpc

Cyma W.W.W.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## MHe225

2012 WUS CMW Tourbillon Project


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 16499783


Nice Seven Charlie! 
That one looks incredibly clean.


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Nice Seven Charlie!
> That one looks incredibly clean.


Thanks! What are your thoughts about understrapping this watch? I’m thinking about trying it, not sure it will work with this case shape.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Thanks! What are your thoughts about understrapping this watch? I’m thinking about trying it, not sure it will work with this case shape.


I don’t have many 22mm straps but plenty of great 20mm so I do it all the time haha. Plus I feel the Seiko fat bars are almost shoulder-less so the exposed spring bar doesn’t look as bad as one with the flanges exposed. I understrap my SKXs too.


----------



## MHe225

Another Project watch from a different corner in the WUS house:


----------



## bpc

Merci/Hodinkee LMM-H01, nice little hand-winder


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy, Folks, 










Spring Comes to Central Oregon (?) 🤨










_(.....and, apparently, another chronograph....)_ 










And, a 'lume shot'.... 

Yes that _"bug bit me hard...."_ 😜

My Best to All...


----------



## *2112

RGM EOT22


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


>


Nice! What do you think of this piece? The first mechanical watch I bought was a SNK805 — I thought it was so great that they did this LE.


----------



## Ryeguy




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## brianmazanec

Pelly









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## eldasher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Nice! What do you think of this piece? The first mechanical watch I bought was a SNK805 — I thought it was so great that they did this LE.


I’m really digging it. I love the SNK, I still have one and I’m a fan of Worn & Wound. I think it’s a nice LE nod to the old SNK. The dial textures are cool. The brushed and polished case with a kanji day wheel are nice touches.


----------



## MHe225




----------



## Darwin

New to me Temption Classic Chronograph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Reminds me of another Seiko from a while ago ...


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## gwold

Garmin Epix Gen 2, on Mk II natural rubber strap.


----------



## TheMeasure

Here’s my “MACV-SOG”-ish mod.


----------



## Ichiran

Temporary tattoo... not of a red boar hog, but an actual guinea pig


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat




----------



## *2112

Just an old GShock DW5200c










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## JFingers

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16698527


Ooooh, I get tempted by those U50s sometimes... That one looks sharp!


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## brianmazanec

Pelly on octopod

















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P camping









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## SenorPedro




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## longstride

A 6306 from 1978.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The *Mack








*

_(Bezel in "Countdown Mode"...)_

Enjoy Your Time!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Once is not enough.... _










Wait a minute! 
There's something else going on here...
_Stay Tuned.....
_


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And again...._(My strap order came in) _












*The Mack* pays tribute to *Brian A. Mack*, US Army, _who gave up his life in service to the United States of America_.
It is a project of NTH, whose founder was greatly influenced by the guidance of U.S. Army Ranger, Brian A. Mack.
A portion of each sale of this watch goes to the family of Brian A. Mack.











*Honor, Respect, Gratitude* for those who serve.

Enjoy Your Time...


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## JFingers

Just trying on again, SBGY007, Omiwatari. I haven't let myself wear it since I bought it when it first came out last year... I'll wear it next Saturday for a big day 

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I went 100% Swiss today.


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Incoming....a svelte Diver....










Enjoy your time....


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## JFingers

It was a great weekend for getting hitched!

Omiwatari and my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


> It was a great weekend for getting hitched!
> 
> Omiwatari and my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Congrats Jake! 
That Omiwatari is stunning. 

Love the Hamilton too.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> It was a great weekend for getting hitched!
> 
> Omiwatari and my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


 Congratulations, Jake! Good Job! 

Wishing you many, many Happy Years ahead....


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well.....Its shaping up to be quite a month for '_the Collection_'.... 

*INCOMING*

Yep. It's Official... 

I am certifiably.... 












_"Chrono crazy?"_

 (Opinions Vary!) 🤫

😐 The jury is still out..... 

My Best to All....

Enjoy Your Time!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## ghks416

my beauty pam with awesome white alligator strap


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy....

INCOMING....

So....I guess it's time to just 'fess up' and remove all doubt.... It may be true that....

I might have gone _*'Chrono Crazy'*_..just a bit.... Anyway... 

After Five Days travel and a weather delay... 😒










I got a package from Germany... 










The Good People at Guinand have filled my order... 










Bead-blasted, 'new-to-them' 12-Hour bi-directional stainless steel bezel (with proper detents for half-hours)...










I like it! 

Enjoy Your Time!


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, it is turning out to be quite a couple of months for "_the collection_" ...... 

 "Needles Up!" --- (Early this morning at 00 hour.)











So this is the latest addition.... 











The Draken Kruger.... It's...*Titanium **(Yes...I have a 'weakness' for Titanium...) **
*
Draken is based in New Zealand. The watch case and bracelet are hard-coated Titanium. Ceramic fully illuminated 120-click bezel.

Three sub-registers. One on the right continuously updates the 24-hour time, one on the bottom is always-running seconds, and the one on the left is a 60-minute resettable register.











Fully illuminated dial, and something I really like, the right and left sub-hands are lumed enough to make out in the dark as well.











And it has an 'illuminated' logo on the crown.... 

Enjoy your time, folks....It goes too quickly.... 😐


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MadMex




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


The Raven Trekker looks great! I have an old Raven Vintage 40 which is similar, but the painted gilt dial doesn't "pop" like that, and it doesn't have the date. I'm almost tempted to pick one of those up because Raven has always impressed me with its build quality, and I like the case. I have too many 6538 homages as it is, though... (I'll just keep repeating that to myself!).


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Darwin said:


> The Raven Trekker looks great! I have an old Raven Vintage 40 which is similar, but the painted gilt dial doesn't "pop" like that, and it doesn't have the date. I'm almost tempted to pick one of those up because Raven has always impressed me with its build quality, and I like the case. I have too many 6538 homages as it is, though... (I'll just keep repeating that to myself!).


I had the first version with the plexiglass crystal, which bothered me how easily it would scratch... I like everything about this one but would prefer
an aluminum bezel insert. I'm just not a big ceramic fan.









I miss my MK-II and should not have sold it. At the time I was thinning out my collection. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JFingers

One of the good layovers....
Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ichiran

Bought this new from CWC a couple of years ago. I find that intermittently the second hand doesn’t line up with the markers — but sometimes it does. In reading about it, gravity is sometimes cited as a factor as causing this in some cases.

For those of you with a modern quartz CWC like this (ETA F06.402), have you had this issue? Just wondering if it’s a typical issue with this movement or whether I have a dud. The intermittent misalignment bothers me, but isn’t a total deal breaker. Thanks!


----------



## Foch




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## JFingers

Speedy some day...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


>


Nice Type II!
Always loved that version of the Bond strap by Phoenix.


----------



## Darwin

TheMeasure said:


> Nice Type II!
> Always loved that version of the Bond strap by Phoenix.


Thank you! I love the Phoenix NATOs - they're getting harder to come by, though. I used to have five or six this colourway along with several black, Admiralty Grey, Grey and Black Bond, updated Bond, and OD. All I could find was this one and a couple of beaten-up others. Must remember where I hid put the others from my wife for safe keeping!


----------



## brianmazanec

Pelagos









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C

brianmazanec said:


> Pelagos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I’m with you on this one- If I’m not wearing my Pelagos I’m wearing my MKII.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## [email protected] C

Going with the Tudor today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All, 

_(....and now, for something '*Completely Different*'.....)_










I have been wearing this beauty the past few days....










_(Sharing "another weakness"....Meteorite dials....)_

Is it like....wearing _"a bit of Eternity"_ when something close to you is "*Billions of Years old*"....?

My Best Wishes to All....


----------



## Ichiran

Trying to decide how I feel about this, curious to hear anyone’s thoughts on it...


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rmc

Squale GMT Pepsi


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Oh my word--- The 'Collection' has increased again.... 

 So, Here is another classic chronograph...

The *Airain* Type 20 (vert)...










Fitted with a Haveston 'Heavy canvas strap' (Seems to be more suitable than the somewhat gaudy nylon NATO sent with the watch....IMHO)

The dial is a dark gray-green, like washed out 'Olive drab' ...











_But it almost appears black...._

Column wheel, hand-wound movement, 'plexi' ... really, _*Classic*_ in every sense...

....and True to its _ancestor_....

Thanks Guys....Enjoy Your Time.....


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

My C-B on both my newly-acquired Tournek-Rayville Nytex NATO straps:


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## CMSgt Bo

If you know you know.


----------



## cybercat

Alfresco lunchtime ...


----------



## 66Cooper

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 16677720
> Temporary tattoo... not of a red boar hog, but an actual guinea pig


Lovely. I don’t wear mine enough…so I stuck on a stand and it now is used as my desk clock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Been rocking this a lot lately. WFH so barely leave the house these days it’s a nice, light wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## clarencek




----------



## acadian




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


>


Nice kanji day wheel!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Nice kanji day wheel!


Thanks! If you’re going to have a day wheel, might as well be kanji or Roman numerals!


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Awwwwwww... I know THAT watch,.... ;-)




Darwin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## JFingers

Great way to start the holiday season!

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ryeguy




----------



## acadian




----------



## Ichiran

Had the chance to try this on in a store — wow!


----------



## wjkimmerle

goyoneuff said:


> Awwwwwww... I know THAT watch,.... ;-)


Goyoneuff - I am sorry, I hardly use this site. in 2016 you had a Croton Wanderer watch listed for sale, were you successful in selling this? If not I am very interested and can be reached at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## acadian

Stowa Klassik 40


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My _'weakness_' for meteorite dials is apparent... 










Cheers...


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Darwin

I’ve been having difficulty uploading photos the last few days. Here’s some of what’s been on my wrist lately.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Wishing you all a happy holiday season!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## acadian

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 17116636
> Wishing you all a happy holiday season!


damn that's sweet...one day I will find a nice one. 

Happy holidays


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

A cool Christmas present from a friend and fellow watch enthusiast.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## acadian

nice to see several G-Shocks! Happy Digi Hump Day


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## 7uiggi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Late Christmas celebration this weekend.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MadMex

Happy New Year

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Darwin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh, that's Nice..... Happy New Year!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Welp....

Closing out "what turned out to be the year of the chronographs" for my bunch.

This is the last one. Honest. 




















Another "Happy Accident" - the Forstner fits it... 



















Closing out with this gray-dialed beauty.... _(As the "Beloved Fulcrum" is at the MKII Spa for routine maintenance)_










So my Fellow MKII-ers,.....

Happy New Year!

I hope your journey through this Next Year is a Good One filled with all the Good Rewards a Full Life Brings Forth...

Cheers!!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## acadian




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## gwold




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

